#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Mikrotik "kernel not foud"

## rafelaranha

Resetei o modem RB153 e o elemento deixou uma mensagem no terminal:

*RouterBOOT booter 2.7


RouterBoard 153


CPU frequency: 175 MHz
Memory size: 32 MB


Press any key within 2 seconds to enter setup..
kernel not found
trying bootp protocol...........................................................


RouterBOOT booter 2.7


RouterBoard 153


CPU frequency: 175 MHz
Memory size: 32 MB


Press any key within 2 seconds to enter setup..
kernel not found
trying bootp protocol..........................................................
*
Isso ele fica nesse loop e não sai desse tela. Será que alguém ai passou por isso?

----------


## leoservice

Rapaiz agora só reinstalando o SO usando o Netinstall

----------


## leoservice

Ou tentar ai + um reset pela placa

----------


## rafelaranha

eu já fiz tudo isso que você mandou mesmo assim não dar certo, você tem o arquivo de atualização do router, porque todos que eu coloquei ele sempre fica a mesma mensagem. como é que eu vou usar o netinstall? se o router não tem mais ip, e nao responde mais ping, já tentei enviar até pelo xmodem no terminal, mesmo assim não vai.

----------


## rafelaranha

AGORA O ERRO MUDOU

x - exit setup
your choice: x - exit setup




writing settings to flash...


RouterBOOT booter 2.7


RouterBoard 153


CPU frequency: 175 MHz
Memory size: 32 MB


Press any key within 2 seconds to enter setup..
trying bootp protocol..........................................................K
Got IP address: 192.168.0.239
resolved mac address 00:83:08:00:08:5A
transfer started .......................... transfer ok, time=2.16s
setting up elf image... OK
jumping to kernel code
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

----------


## leoservice

POw irmao entao é o seguinte, voce tem que montar um cabo serial, e fazer atualização usando ele que chamamos de acesso pelo console.

http://www.mikrotik.com/testdocs/ros...tem/serial.php

Veja no site da MK como fazer este cabo

neste link a seguir tem tudo explicando como usar o netinstall Manual:Netinstall - MikroTik Wiki

----------


## leoservice

Como não tem IP vc vai fazer o processo por MAC

----------


## rafelaranha

acho que esse problema pode ser defeito no router, porque deu certo em outro e ele não deu certo.

----------

